# The V



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

How's she looking? Pumping at 304 last I checked. 

Fishable by Friday? My jig box has been full for two months...tired of not scratching the itch!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd say Saturday... Really really muddy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Even better, might be able to get out on Sunday morning. 

Too bad the gauge has been useless for temp and turbidity this season.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Rain Thursday & Friday in the forecast....


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Why wouldn't there be?! Lol


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Any steel in the river worth driving a while for? not sure when they run in the spring


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Mortifero said:


> Any steel in the river worth driving a while for? not sure when they run in the spring


Yes, now. Won't be much longer either. Next big rain will flush almost all them back into the lake.


----------

